# "Carmelized" Redwood Burl & Ivory



## Yotehntr (Feb 16, 2014)

I had intention of selling this call until I got it together... (it'll hang from my lanyard) I bought the wood from a forest fire jumper/fighter. The burl had at least an inch deep char, where it'd been through a forest fire. The fire had carmelized the sap in the redwood, the wood is really something. I had a few pieces of ivory I've picked up along the way and used it for the bead and toneboard. I actually haven't cut the slot for the reed yet, but wanted to show the call to the buddy I bought the wood from. Thought I'd show ya'll a few pics of it.

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2-16-14-1_zps26b75585.jpg

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2-16-14-5_zps1241beb8.jpg

http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/2-16-14-3_zps936ca29d.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

Whooooooaaaaa! That jumps right off the page - that's one of the prettiest calls I've seen. Museum quality Brad. You better put a chip in that thing it will disappear.




If you have any more of that wood can we work a trade?


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! Awesome! How hard was it to turn the ivory?


----------



## Yotehntr (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you!!! This wood is soooo pretty, I couldn't part with it!

kazuma, ivory turns surprissingly easy (with sharp tools) I cut my toneboard ramps with a mini mill and rotary table, I had to take small bites with the end mill .025 @ a time, it seemed to want to chip out if I took more. I'll have to be very careful when I cut the slot for my reed, I've seen the scrol saw chip it out too (I'll put in a new PGT scroll saw blade in )


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 16, 2014)

Elegant n classy ! I can see why u want to keep it !


----------



## Yotehntr (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If you have any more of that wood can we work a trade?



http://i245.Rule #2/albums/gg80/Yotehntr_album/doh2.gif Kevin I just saw this... small fonts don't work well with old guys! LOL I'm afraid I have way to little of this and most of what I have is cracked from the fire, to get rid of any. However I asked the guy I got it from to let me know if he came up with any more of it. I'll let you know (after I hord as much as i can!) LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks delicious!


----------



## myingling (Feb 17, 2014)

Sharp lookin caller ,,, I turned some pots out of caramelized red wood burl was greatest smelling wood ive turned lol


----------



## Yotehntr (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks folks! :)


----------

